# Can someone who knows the Met do me a favour?



## Pip (Jun 2, 2009)

Or who has recently been to the Met, is soon going to the Met, or whatever.

On the wall of the stairs near the mezzanine with the Andy Warhol skull print, there are two square pictures of dolls covered in iridescent cellophane. 

I've forgotten the artist and titles of them. I really, really love them and it's been bugging me for about two years. If you go or know, can you enlighten me?

Ta


----------



## simon_rushton (Jun 4, 2009)

They're by James Rosenquist. See here:

http://www.bluetravelguide.com/oeuvre/O0030290.html
http://www.bluetravelguide.com/us/oeuvre/O0030289.html


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 4, 2009)

Could somebody who knows the Met do _me_ a favour?

Could you execute the woman who does the announcements when there's an opera broadcast on the radio from there?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone do me a favour?

Get the Met to send my kettle back?


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## D (Jun 5, 2009)

I enjoy this thread.

-fin-


----------



## story (Jun 5, 2009)

This thread is the epitome of Urban

(or it was until this post)


----------



## Pip (Jun 5, 2009)

I forgot to say, the fragrant, silken Mighty Aphrodite sent me a PM with all the info I needed 

This is them for any of you who can't be arsed clicking links. Apparently they're not on view anyone  I wonder if Mr Rosenquist would flog em to me for £50, they'd look lovely in my hall


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 7, 2009)

Lot 204, "Gift Wrapped Doll," by James Rosenquist, oil on canvas, 60 inches square, 1992.

Lot 204 is a 60-inch square oil on canvas by James Rosenquist that depicts a doll wrapped in clear plastic. It sold for $65,725 at Christie's May 15, 2002.


Well, that's an idea for your birthday Pip.


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2009)

Chilling.


----------

